# Life Sucks In Bear Country



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)




----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sure am glad we don't have grizzles here. that is one lucky man to be alive.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Yet he still has time to make a video. Scratching my head on that one. That's one tough dude.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

bobk said:


> Yet he still has time to make a video. Scratching my head on that one. That's one tough dude.


you got that right!!!!
sherman


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

You should take the time and read his story....he was actually attacked twice which is incredible to survive.


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

One tough hombre


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Man o man that is crazy. It's hard to believe how calm he is during the video.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I cant believe he took everything in stride. he is a lot tougher than I am. I would have set down and cried like a little girl who just broke her favorite doll, LOL.
sherman


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

man... definitely a lucky guy to have survived that. Prayers to him as approaches the next battle... infection.


----------



## Bluntman55 (Apr 23, 2016)

The last archery elk hunt I was on in the Bob Marshall wilderness gives the words "pucker factor" a whole new meaning, my hunting buddy is probably the best Elk caller Ive ever witnessed, only problem is he cow called in a BIG male griz, who decided to stop and check me out at about 10 feet, we had no idea he was nearby ,he looked more like a Kodiak than an inland bear, probably went 700 lbs or better, No time to even think about grabbing my 870 full of slugs, he was in and out before I knew what was happening, had he decided I was a threat it would have been ugly for me


----------

